# Computer lock abu dhabi police real or scam



## Bedseo32

Hi I'm just stopping over in Dubai for a couple weeks, I was watching F1 and when I closed the browser a pop up came on with an annoying alarm noise stating abu dhabi police have locked my computer and I have 6 hours to pay 2000aed is this legit or scam as it had all the logos, language and stuff thanks I'm annoyed as other than watching f1 I've not even used the laptop since arrival, attached is image example of what was displayed I've turned my laptop off in case I've been hacked Ny advice be great thank


----------



## Bedseo32

Panic over scam just got to figure out how to remove virus now


----------



## thenomadexpat

@Bedseo32 Don't worry about virus; and you sure haven't been 'hacked' yet. 
Next time is happens just press the power button on your laptop/computer till it shuts down and go grab a coffee/tea <insert your fav beverage here>. 
This is a scam to make you pay.

Be careful with what you click on and what websites you visit though. lately i have been seeing a lot of legit websites having tons of scammy adverts all over the page.


----------

